# Turpentine cup?



## Wanderlust (Aug 25, 2015)

I have found a lot of the flower pot style. This one is about a foot long and curved. Anybody seen one like this before?


----------



## KINCHAFooneeryan (Aug 25, 2015)

A pringle cup. They were patented in 1910. Cool find!


----------



## GLS (Aug 25, 2015)

I found one last year woodcockin'.  The Herty Cup is more commonly found.  The Herty cup was in use long after the introduction of the tinned pan.  I found an old cat face that was box cut, a crude technique which injured the tree.


----------



## Wanderlust (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks, I figured it was for turpentine just wasn't sure.


----------



## GLS (Aug 26, 2015)

According to Carroll Butler's book, Treasures of the Longleaf Pines Naval Stores, George C. Pringle of Florala, Mississippi was issued patents for a "Turpentine Cup" and "Support for a Turpentine Cup" in 1910.  "...major attribute over galvanized cups was the elimination of the gum discoloration inherent in the iron cups after a few years' use". 
The Herty Cup was patented in 1903.  It's the clay pot, flower pot in shape, with flutes running from the thicker  collar down to the tapered bottom on the outside.  I recently saw a SCETV program on Myrtle Beach and the existence of turpentining in the area before development.  There was a neat excerpt of a film done in the 1930s or 40s by UGA depicting the collection of the gum from Herty Cups.  Turpentining like it was done in the old days in Georgia is a thing of the past on a commercial level as production now is a by-product of Kraft paper making and cheaper production from South America.  It's neat to find remnants of the past in the woods.  At one time, Georgia led the world in the production of "Naval Stores".   Local TV news here up into the 1970's used to close with the number of cotton bales and barrels of naval stores in the port ready for shipment.  That, too, is a thing of the past.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 26, 2015)

I've seen Hurty cups but never a Pringle cup.
Here is a link with pics and info.

http://www.treasurenet.com/forums/bottles-glass/119304-turpentining-terracotta.html

My dad had a glass one but sold it for next to nothing. I understand the glass ones would fill up with rainwater, freeze, and bust.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 26, 2015)

GLS said:


> According to Carroll Butler's book, Treasures of the Longleaf Pines Naval Stores, George C. Pringle of Florala, Mississippi was issued patents for a "Turpentine Cup" and "Support for a Turpentine Cup" in 1910.  "...major attribute over galvanized cups was the elimination of the gum discoloration inherent in the iron cups after a few years' use".
> The Herty Cup was patented in 1903.  It's the clay pot, flower pot in shape, with flutes running from the thicker  collar down to the tapered bottom on the outside.  I recently saw a SCETV program on Myrtle Beach and the existence of turpentining in the area before development.  There was a neat excerpt of a film done in the 1930s or 40s by UGA depicting the collection of the gum from Herty Cups.  Turpentining like it was done in the old days in Georgia is a thing of the past on a commercial level as production now is a by-product of Kraft paper making and cheaper production from South America.  It's neat to find remnants of the past in the woods.  At one time, Georgia led the world in the production of "Naval Stores".   Local TV news here up into the 1970's used to close with the number of cotton bales and barrels of naval stores in the port ready for shipment.  That, too, is a thing of the past.



I can remember seeing some old turpentine and naval stores stills and camps around Pearson, Homerville, and Willacoochee.


----------



## GLS (Aug 28, 2015)

Artfuldodger said:


> I can remember seeing some old turpentine and naval stores stills and camps around Pearson, Homerville, and Willacoochee.



The only working turpentine still that I've seen is owned by Danny Norman who assembled an amazing collection of historical buildings, cabins, cars and machinery from Georgia's rural past at his place in Walthourville, Liberty County.  Circling his  collection of country store, buildings, sawmill and grain mill is a narrow gauge locomotive track with an authentic working steam engine.  He located an old still in SW Ga. and brought it board by board, stone by stone and brick by brick to his farm and reassembled it in working order.  At one time he had Old South Days at his farm but a parking lot grass fire burned up a lot of visitors' cars and that ended Old South Days.  The ancient still was wood fired.  I have a small bottle of turpentine made from his still which I'll use every now and then to remove pine sap from tools or hands.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 28, 2015)

GLS said:


> The only working turpentine still that I've seen is owned by Danny Norman who assembled an amazing collection of historical buildings, cabins, cars and machinery from Georgia's rural past at his place in Walthourville, Liberty County.  Circling his  collection of country store, buildings, sawmill and grain mill is a narrow gauge locomotive track with an authentic working steam engine.  He located an old still in SW Ga. and brought it board by board, stone by stone and brick by brick to his farm and reassembled it in working order.  At one time he had Old South Days at his farm but a parking lot grass fire burned up a lot of visitors' cars and that ended Old South Days.  The ancient still was wood fired.  I have a small bottle of turpentine made from his still which I'll use every now and then to remove pine sap from tools or hands.



I went to the Old South Days once. It was a lot of fun. I've never seen so many hit-n-miss engines in one location. 
I've bought turpentine  at the Agrirama in Tifton. It is now called the Georgia’s Museum of Agriculture and Historic Village. Their website says they run the still in April.

http://www.abac.edu/museum/attractions/turpentine-still

I've seen this one in Willacoochee. I don't know if they ever run it.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/McCranie's_Turpentine_Still


----------

